# Eczema/psorioasis advice...



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

I have one or the other, or both...

Not convinced my Doctor can tell the difference. I'm flaring up all over the show and I've reached a point where my skin no longer feels like my own. It's possessed by someone/something else...

Any tips? 

Edit: Realise I spelt psoriasis wrong. Damnit! Should be a name of a Greek philosopher or something.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@*The Perfect Storm*

Probably should figure out the difference first. Then look at treatments. Most of them are the same. Some sort of topical steroid cream, or light therapy. There are some pills and antibiotics. 


* *





BTW: I have eczema


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @*The Perfect Storm*
> 
> Probably should figure out the difference first. Then look at treatments. Most of them are the same. Some sort of topical steroid cream, or light therapy. There are some pills and antibiotics.
> 
> ...


I completely agree but both my doctor and I are at a loss as to which it is. The rash takes on the form of both, depending on the area of the body.

I think I might need to see a dermatologist.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I completely agree but both my doctor and I are at a loss as to which it is. The rash takes on the form of both, depending on the area of the body.
> 
> I think I might need to see a dermatologist.



It could be an allergic rash then, or a fungal thing. I caught something in the military that glowed when a blacklight was shined on it. Might be a good idea for a dermatologist.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

A scratch test can show some allergies.

An elimination of foods that are common for causing reactions.

All factsheets list - Food Intolerance Network

What have you been eating/drinking a lot of lately? Find the wrappers to look them up or if they are natural foods, look them up and see if they are common irritants on the net. 

Here are some that are commonly known to cause problems.

Food Additives and Preservatives Allergy - Testing & Treatment

Changed your laundry powder? Switch to a low allergy one. Moisturise (with a brand that is for sensitive skin) while you are in the shower (a cool shower rather than a hot one). Change soaps for sensitive skin soaps......

Seasonal change?

Rinse your hands and face more often.


----------



## italix (Sep 26, 2015)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I have one or the other, or both...
> 
> Not convinced my Doctor can tell the difference. I'm flaring up all over the show and I've reached a point where my skin no longer feels like my own. It's possessed by someone/something else...
> 
> ...


I have eczema. For me, it helped to figure out where it is mostly located. Like mine is behind my earlobes and on my elbows and hands. Eczema is supposed to show up on more sensitive areas; although, I don't think its restricted to just that. 

I get some build up of skin, and if I scratch it off its shiny red underneath. My elbows have more of a rash look.. They are red and a little bumpy looking. All itch. 

My brother has psoriasis and his skin build up looks thicker than mine. More scaley looking. Psoriasis isn't as prone to just appear in sensitive spots.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Try looking to your diet to help reduce your symptoms. Eliminate foods that can cause or trigger inflammation:

dairy, red meat, refined sugars, alcohol, and for those who are sensitive to it, gluten

if you're overweight, drop some pounds

FWIW, my brother has eczema. Had battled it all his life (he's 50 now). Has tried all sorts of meds and creams for years and years and had difficulty managing his symptoms. 

He gave up beef and dairy and sugary treats and has seen a great improvement in his symptoms and flare-ups. That change has worked better than anything he has tried. 

Diet is an easy fix. Much better for you than taking steroidal meds and using topicals. Start there.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Had eczema as a child due to an allergic reaction to Mercury based medicine. When exposure stopped, the eczema went away and has not reappeared. Sometimes the cure is quite simple.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I have eczema and have tried all sorts of ointments and creams that didn't work out long term. The most effective treatment so far? Honey. Messy but better than any ointment I've tried on dry patches of skin.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Any chance you could show us?


----------



## Zen Lizard (Dec 28, 2013)

The Perfect Storm said:


> I completely agree but both my doctor and I are at a loss as to which it is. The rash takes on the form of both, depending on the area of the body.
> 
> I think I might need to see a dermatologist.


Yes, you do! A specialist has much more knowledge in diagnosing these sorts of things.


----------



## bluewolf30 (Jun 15, 2016)

You could also have none. I used to get red patches of skin the week before finals. Luckily my doctor figured it out.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Could be an environmental or dietary reaction. You should probably look into seeing an allergist.

Two things to alleviate the symptoms are 1) having an oatmeal bath and 2) scrubbing your body with Head and Shoulders (the zinc in it gives an anti inflammatory property).


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I bet my life that Jamaican Black Caster oil would help you more than you'd expect. It's my staple item in ways that Its the only thing I use for hair care, acne, moisturizing, etc etc.


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

Seeing a dermatologist is a good idea. 

I have a form of psoriasis called palmoplantar pustulosis. Mine is triggered by corn. It took me years of eliminating foods and body products to figure that out but now I know that if I avoid corn it goes away completely.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Like others are saying, look to your diet. Take one thing out of your diet at a time, and keep a log. Write down what you eat, and how you feel in the hours following. Personally, I would start with cutting out the gluten, and if you do, expect withdrawal. Gluten withdrawal is hardcore, but it might be worth it for you in the end.

Also, for your skin, I would recommend lavender essential oil. It's really helped me clear up my skin, to the point of even taking the redness away (which I never thought would happen). If you do go this route, I would definitely urge you to dilute it first. There are plenty of awesome recipes I could recommend if you're interested. Also, be picky about the brand(s) of essential oils you buy. You want good, high quality shit. Young Living is hands down the best. Their distillation process ensures that the beneficial properties of the plants make it into the bottles. 


* *




I actually did a water test on Young Living Oils and other oils. Young Living oils, when dropped in water, looked like a single oil drop on top of the water. All of the other oils I've tried so far disperse in the water, and don't really have a form of their own. Sure, these other brands of oils smell just as good as Young Living, but they're lacking the beneficial properties. The potency of Young Living is completely unmatched.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't have it quite that severe but I have eczema on my hands. It started a few years ago from doing a lot of dishes w/o gloves, but never went away after that. It gets irritated by excessive soap, heat, and hand sanitizers. Steroid cream definitely helps, and you can also get a prescription one that's stronger, but it doesn't "cure" the problem and you can't use it continuously. Another thing that might help is replacing soap with ceramide cleanser. And putting moisturizer on (depending where you have it, it could be better to do it before you go to sleep b/c that area of the body gets a break). I think there are also some non-steroid prescriptions; I haven't used those but I see them mentioned on health websites and such.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

Organic extra virgin coconut oil, ( seriously look it up)


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I've had eczema my whole life, and it used to be so severe when I was a kid I'd have to have gauze wrapped around my legs. It's gone for the most part but shows up from time to time, usually from harsh chemicals and drinking too much. Any sort of dehydration will do it. 

There is this strange cream from Taiwan that works really well. It's designed for burns but as long as you're avoiding the irritants it heals it pretty quickly.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

This can be a frustrating and painful problem. Going to your doctor will get you a mild steroid cream that will minimize the itching and make a flare up last a shorter time. Going to a dermatologist will get you some aggressive steroid creams that do the same thing, but much quicker. Figuring out the environmental factor or food that is causing the reaction is amazing and rewarding. 

For me, it was avocados, bananas and latex. Avoiding those foods has stopped my eczema cold.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

niss said:


> This can be a frustrating and painful problem. Going to your doctor will get you a mild steroid cream that will minimize the itching and make a flare up last a shorter time. Going to a dermatologist will get you some aggressive steroid creams that do the same thing, but much quicker. Figuring out the environmental factor or food that is causing the reaction is amazing and rewarding.
> 
> For me, it was avocados, bananas and latex. Avoiding those foods has stopped my eczema cold.


I have a banana family (plantain) allergy as well as a latex allergy too. One thing I found out about latex allergy is that it can come any time by using latex products and then it can create cross allergies to other foods. I suddenly wasn't able to eat kiwi fruit, grapefruit or watermelon without getting a weird high and swollen lips. 

Associations between food and other allergies, cross-reactions


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I have a banana family (plantain) allergy as well as a latex allergy too. One thing I found out about latex allergy is that it can come any time by using latex products and then it can create cross allergies to other foods. I suddenly wasn't able to eat kiwi fruit, grapefruit or watermelon without getting a weird high and swollen lips.
> 
> Associations between food and other allergies, cross-reactions



You are so right.

I wore latex gloves for years without any discomfort. I switched to nitrile because they are more resistant to the chemicals I encounter. 

I love peanut butter and banana smoothies. Avocados were something that I could take or leave, but they were a healthy alternative, so I ate them.

About three years ago I developed this eczema that periodically showed up on my hands and made my life miserable. About the same time, I developed an allergy to avocados. I cut out the avocados, but didn't avoid latex or especially, bananas. 

Then SWMBO found an article that mentioned latex, avocados, and bananas all being related allergens. So I cut out bananas and started avoiding latex. No more out breaks.

I miss my smoothies, but I don't miss the itching and burning hands.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

niss said:


> You are so right.
> 
> I wore latex gloves for years without any discomfort. I switched to nitrile because they are more resistant to the chemicals I encounter.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know a little about allergy misery and can empathise totally. I won't harp on about all the different reactions because they are gross but here is an overview of Beth's contraceptive nightmare from two separate sources.

I was using a latex diaphragm (contraceptive) which brought it all on for me. It was a joyous time. I used to really like fruit salad and this kiwi fruit drink. Hilarious if you think about the reactions I was getting from the kiwi fruit drink. Instant collagen injected lips but in one lump in the middle of the top lip. The melon allergy was the horrid high feeling of lightheadedness and heart palpitations. Grapefruit is more of an itchy throat feeling. They are all easily avoided foods as they aren't generally mixed with other foods you buy like eggs, nuts, and additives. 

Then I had a IUD (contraceptive) and I was allergic to the synthetic hormone in it and became a walking allergic response to even more food types but they slowly dissipated after the removal of it. You name it, I had it and all from the weirdness to burning lips, covered in rashes, irritated digestive system, mind blowing headaches and sudden trips to the hospital with full on asthma attacks and ultimately Addison's disease from all the autoimmune activity and prednisolone use. I was on a low chemical diet for a year to avoid every possible source of allergens in food. It's hilarious looking back at some of the weirdness.


----------

